# Velcro Dog!!!



## Buddy06

We just started fostering a female GSD, they say was a stray and about 3-4 years old. She is very sweet, but the problem is that she has glued herself to me, everywhere I go, every move I make, I can't move without her right there in front of me. When I go to sit down, she will jump behind me so I can't sit. She follows me everywhere, sticks her nose in filing cabinets when I am trying to work, will jump in my lap at every opportunity. She is very gentle and I am sure she is just appreciative to be with us, but it's only been a day and a half, and I am feeling smothered!!! Any suggestions? We also have Buddy, our GSD and another foster, Elmo, a beagle cross, so I am constantly followed.....HELP!!!!!


----------



## srfd44-2

Welcome to the world of German shepherds ! Most are velcro dogs.


----------



## Buddy06

I have had GSD's all my life, but this is excessive. She will trip me if I dont' watch her!


----------



## doreenf

She will probably ease up a bit when she feels more comfortable with her surroundings. I have 5 and it seems I cannot even take a bath without one of them dropping their tennis ball in the tub with me!


----------



## DHau

My pup has to be everywhere I go-- even to the bathroom. I thought the cat was bad because he did the same thing but if you think about it, it's the biggest compliment you can have from your companions. I'm loving every minute of it. My dog sticks her head in everything too from the dishwasher, dirty laundry bags, and kitchen cabinets. Pups do it to learn because it's new and exciting.


----------



## BucksMom

My boys do this also, always under foot, sometimes I have to crate them just so I can have a little peace. I almost fell over Buck tonight when I was cooking. LOL


----------



## kelso

> Originally Posted By: Buddy06I have had GSD's all my life, but this is excessive. She will trip me if I dont' watch her!


yeah, you do have to watch it! our dogs are pretty good about knowing not to crowd us, but i was carrying a big bale of hay to the yard today, and couldnt see anything in front of me, and then...apparently two sneaky german shepherds decide to run right in front of me.. and PLOP there I was laying in the hay..hey at least it was soft


----------



## K9Kaos

I hope your new foster eases up a bit after a few more days.

Heidi is a velcro dog... between that and being all black it was pretty easy 
for her to trip me when I was walking down the hallway with a basket full of laundry in the dark
















At least it was clean laundry I landed face down in








_**Although, I swear she was laughing at me







**_


----------



## CaptDogSparrow

i love dogs i WISH they coluld follow me wherever i go haha too bad restaurants don't have a DOGGY section they have doggie bags but not doggy section haha what is with that??? hahah


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2Welcome to the world of German shepherds ! Most are velcro dogs.


Yup! lol. Mine follows me everywhere. I mean, I cannot get up and get a snack or use the bathroom without her following me, even if it means waking herself from a deep sleep. At times it is annoying, like if I'm trying to move something heavy or bring in groceries, but that's what crates and gates are for. I would not change her because I've never had to do recall work with her. If we are out in the open, she will go out up to 50 feet ahead of me and explore, but she is always checking in and circling back. I just say her name and she comes on back. We are glued to each other. It took a while to get used to since she is my first dog and my cats do their own thing, but I'd much rather have a clingy dog than one who is too independent or constantly needs treats and toys just for recalls.


----------



## Timber1

I am just beginning to foster dogs, and my biggest concerned is the dog(s) will become to closely attached. 

So, does any foster ever say, darn it this dog has become so closely attached I want to keep it. 

As prior posters have touched on, German Shepherds despite being protective and loyal, are big babies when with family and friends. 

My suggestion is not helpful, but I would probably keep the dog, or make darn sure whomever adopted the dog bonded as closely.


----------



## meganktar

I have two dogs, one is a complete velcro dog and the other just likes to make sure im still around every couple of hours. I have to say, that having a velcro dog is annoying, but it is also very comforting. He makes me feel very loved and I never have to worry about him getting loose. He didn't have a fenced in yard when I first moved which was never a problem and he has always been an off leash dog, I didn't have to do a lot of training with that either. I guess it all depends on when you prefer


----------



## nitetrane98

This is a fairly predominant trait with GSDs. It seems more of an inbred pre-disposition, ie. herding instinct, than simply a bad habit. Some people relish it and take it as an indication of their dog's undying devotion and love, others simply tolerate it as if there is nothing they can do about it. Chances are good, she is trying to protect you from Buddy and vice versa. Nonetheless, it is a habit that is causing you grief. You wouldn't tolerate it with a child and you don't have to with your GSD. 
I never mind a certain amount of it but when it becomes irritating to me I just order, "Go lay down." 
I've always found my GSDs to be incredibly sensitive to tone of voice. My military and LEO training made me aware of a command voice, I definitely believe it works with GSDs. It's been my experience that women have a harder time commanding an action from a dog, choosing rather to request one. The idea that you are going to "warp their little psyches" by ordering them to do something is misplaced, I believe. It goes with the whole Alpha thing, my dogs have always known I was the boss. And just as with children, "Because I said so." is a perfectly legitimate reason.
To paraphrase the old saw, "If Mama aint happy, ain't nobody happy!" Nobody wants to be around a boss when he or she is in a bad mood. Make her think you are in a bad mood. 
Since you're being distracted by her anyway, you might as well use the opportunity for sit/stay obedience drills if you can't bring yourself to shout, "Get the **** out of here."
GSDs, or any dog for that matter, will do anything they want unless they are prohibited from doing it. It's basically a matter of what you are willing to tolerate. Just like some owners like to rough house with their dog and encourage him to jump up and put their paws on their chests and then wonder why they knocked the kid or the little old lady down. 

" She is very gentle and I am sure she is just appreciative to be with us," 
I think you're assigning human reasoning and behaviour to an animal. If that was the case, looks like she could just send a card, or maybe a nice potted plant!!:<)


----------



## gracyelu

I like that reference to the velcro. Holly is also like this, as well as my cat. I have gotten used to no privacy. But it is an adjustment in the beginning. When Holly gets too into my space, I tell her "I got this" and tell her to sit or lay. Then I get to be the one in charge. But I am sure your pup is a bit more excessive due to her situation. Just love her!


----------



## blackbirdzach

> Originally Posted By: doreenfShe will probably ease up a bit when she feels more comfortable with her surroundings. I have 5 and it seems I cannot even take a bath without one of them dropping their tennis ball in the tub with me!












Rescues are often like that for a while. Just be patient and give her some rules and limitations. My last lab rescue was velcro to the max. Everytime I sit down he'd crawl up beside me and flip upside down.


----------



## Lynnemd

Awww....what a happy pupper. I have totally given up being alone anywhere in my house without a GSD nearby unless the door is closed and the lock catches. Otherwise, I expect to apply make up and dry my hair with Blitz right near me. Someone referenced to an invisible leash - so true. Blitz is a foot away as I type. My recent rescue is settling right in and while she loves to snuggle, she is actually a whopping five feet away!


----------



## michelleans

This can usually be seen with rescues because usually the rescue dog has been neglected and/or given very little attention for a long period of time. Then suddenly the dog gets attention a new home and a loving owner. They get attached and sometimes jealous of the new owner. I'd be one to discourage this behaviour and not give the dog too much attention until it settles down and starts behaving normally.


----------



## FourIsCompany

> Originally Posted By: Chris08You wouldn't tolerate it with a child and you don't have to with your GSD.
> I never mind a certain amount of it but when it becomes irritating to me I just order, "Go lay down."


I love this whole post!









To the OP: I would do some training with this dog. "Stay back", "Go lay down" and "Behind me". It will benefit you both to set some boundaries and the training will be good to help her to feel more bonded and secure. 

When I get up to move, all my dogs step aside to get behind me so they can _follow _me wherever I'm going, not lead me there.







When I put on my shoes, they must "stay back" and not crawl all over me as is their wont to do... It makes life a lot more manageable.


----------



## amackinpitt

This thread is killing me!









Before I rescued Bear I had never had a Velcro. My parents' late Doberman was a big time Velcro and when I babysat her she often drove me a bit nuts! Then along came Bear... poor dog was a mess when I first got her and terrified of us, the house, everything. I'm not sure when exactly it happened, but Bear became and has remained a Velcro Extraordinaire!!!!!! 

This is as far away from me as she ever really is:

View from my in-home office:







[/img] 


I have gotten so used to her being right by my side that she's giving ME separation anxiety!!!!







(She has gotten a bit better actually. But she does follow me everywhere and needs to know where I am & what I am doing whenever we are together. But I do really like it!







)


----------



## huberm41

I never mind a certain amount of it but when it becomes irritating to me I just order, "Go lay down." 



Patty was a rescue of mind and she is velcro excessive....I dont mind it but sometimes it just gets annoying. And that's ok. I just give the stern order of go lay down and she does. But she will have her eye on me and be sure too.

i love her to death and trust me most people want a dog that loves you like yours does so do not take it for granted but instead just enjoy it

also excessive exercise will help. Wear your pup out! To the point all he/she cares about is laying down!


----------



## StandingH20

This string is cracking me up. My house is a whole 850 square foot and my GSD follows me from room to room. He drives me nuts. But this past summer was the ultimate - I was carrying a load of things to the compost bin and he had to run right along my side - I ended up with a broken clavicle. He is like Velcro in the worst sense.


----------



## StandingH20

He wants to be at my side constantly!


----------



## SuzyE

paige is famous for being in the way


----------



## Bellasdad

So glad to see that I'm not alone. Gee, I work from home and when I leave the office to go make a cup of coffee, 3 dogs follow me. It's literally about 8 paces to the kitchen and 8 back to the office. Now I noticed that the kittens follow em too. Imagine me in front and 2 GSD's a dashhund and 2 kittens in tow. It looks funny to an outsider, but it gets irritating at times. 

Once - only once - they followed me into the loo...


----------



## nitetrane98

One last thought on velcro dogs. Be careful what you wish for. I'm not exactly sure what age it ends but at 12 weeks if a dog is not in your sight there is a 99.9% possibility that he is doing something he isn't supposed to be doing! Remember the old cowboy and Indian westerns? "Awful quiet out there," "Yep, toooo quiet." 
Within 5 minutes Young Butthead managed to completely scatter over the kitchen floor the entire contents of a trash sack that I had neglected to take outside. Then he managed to get back to where I was. I didn't say a word to him because I didn't catch him doing it but he knew what he had done was wrong. He wouldn't even come into the kitchen while I was cleaning it up or even look at me. He had been scolded for nosing in the trash before.


----------

